# [App] [Emulator] PPSSPP UWP for WINDOWS 10 Mobile



## Igor Sanches (Jul 18, 2017)

Hello, I'm bringing a Portable Playstation (PSP) emulator for Windows 10 Mobile today!
• Only play PSP games
• The emulator has difficulty with the CPU of the device and the games can rotate locking, this will agree with future updates
• Available only for Windows 10 Mobile, does not run on PC / Desktop and no Xbox

Access your blog for more content:
Windows10hacker.blogspot.com.br

Siga-me no Twitter: mobile.twitter.com/igordutra2014

Feedback: [email protected]

Copy link for download  

mediafire.com/?1hdwmsh37nq6l4c

• Executes .ios and .iso formats (Playstation Vita Games)

Install AppxManifest using the Interop tools application.
Open the interop tools> General> Application> Development Mode> Register Package.
Browse to the appxmanifest of PPSSPP and install.
Warning: Never delete the folder that you extracted and extract to the internal memory and place to install in the internal memory.


----------



## joshyakadamien (Jul 19, 2017)

dude, thanks for the effort, but you might want to include a hoto section, as the app cannot be installed as an xap nor xapbundle
not from the phone nor from xap deploy...


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2017)

PPSSPP UWP is .appx but must be signed for deploying

Edit:
Not working for me.
App crash when opening games.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jul 19, 2017)

Igor Sanches said:


> Hello, I'm bringing a Portable Playstation (PSP) emulator for Windows 10 Mobile today!
> • Only play PSP games
> • The emulator has difficulty with the CPU of the device and the games can rotate locking, this will agree with future updates
> • Available only for Windows 10 Mobile, does not run on PC / Desktop and no Xbox
> ...

Click to collapse



A technically question ! Does it open ps vita games ?
There is one format and there isnt many diffrence between hardwares

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------




titi66200 said:


> PPSSPP UWP is .appx but must be signed for deploying
> 
> Edit:
> Not working for me.
> App crash when opening games.

Click to collapse



you should reinstall and try again and try to use it on the 2gb ram or higher cause its an emulator it cant open 1.5 gb or 1gb psp roms with just 1gb ram


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 19, 2017)

Install AppxManifest using the Interop tools application. says contact your provider.
@Igor Sanches 

Can you build Appx for install?


----------



## sensboston (Jul 20, 2017)

Igor Sanches said:


> I'm bringing

Click to collapse



Is this another stealing (like your try to steal my WPTweaker) from the https://www.ppsspp.org (source code on the guthub) ?

@Igor Sanches, listen, if you ported/modified someone's code, don't forget to provide references to the original software creators. Otherwise this smells bad...

P.S. *Wait a minute*... Hey, *are you stole* code from this guy https://github.com/perneky/ppsspp/tree/windows10 and trying to publish it under your name?!


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 20, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> PPSSPP UWP is .appx but must be signed for deploying
> 
> Edit:
> Not working for me.
> App crash when opening games.

Click to collapse



I enable dumps my crash error c0000005 ( lumia 630 512 ram). what about you error code and phone? because i think it's ram...)


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 20, 2017)

@the_R4K_ 

"I enable dumps" How?


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 20, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> @the_R4K_
> 
> "I enable dumps" How?

Click to collapse



settings > update&security > for developers
enable developer mode and  "save this many crash dumps" select 1
dump size ~300M


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 20, 2017)

Developer mode is enabled but no option "save this many crash dumps"?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tested games size 1.1Go 1.7Go and 800Mo and same issue.
Games works fine on PPSSPP windows 10 and android.


----------



## the_R4K_ (Jul 20, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Developer mode is enabled but no option "save this many crash dumps"?

Click to collapse



this option at bottom


>

Click to collapse


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 20, 2017)

Not for me.
Win 10.0.15063.483


----------



## subhamnayan (Jul 20, 2017)

Will try soon lumia 930


----------



## spavlin (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## sensboston (Jul 20, 2017)

subhamnayan said:


> Will try soon lumia 930

Click to collapse



Forget about this emulator, even Lumia 950 performance isn't enough to play games, you'll get just a slideshow...

Here is the arm/x86 build I created from *the original W10 PPSSPP port author*, László Perneky repo:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/s7y50nfjbrycgdo/ppsspp.zip?dl=0
(it's a standard appxbundle)

P.S. Here is a couple of pics from the slideshow called "Need for speed - Most Wanted"


----------



## subhamnayan (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## EP1CNESSHD (Jul 22, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> A technically question ! Does it open ps vita games ?
> There is one format and there isnt many diffrence between hardwares

Click to collapse




Of course it doesn't open PS Vita games. Those are two completely different consoles.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Jul 25, 2017)

EP1CNESSHD said:


> Of course it doesn't open PS Vita games. Those are two completely different consoles.

Click to collapse



I know it  ....


----------



## that'smee (Aug 22, 2017)

When i open game it crashes


----------



## ByinAlbirt (Sep 1, 2017)

*Running Games*

How can I run a game on this?
Or where should I put the .iso games?
I'm using my Lumia 950 Dual Sim


----------



## DJ Turn Up (Jun 4, 2018)

*I found a new updated version of 1.5.4 gold*

a link and it does have the b button fix I am running this on my xbox one enjoy


----------



## fil3s (Jun 10, 2018)

update 

*Enjoy!*


----------



## abhiraam (Sep 15, 2019)

*PPSSPP UWP for WINDOWS 10 Mobile*

Having the same issues that have been stated previously. Games work fine* over remote disc streaming, but crash upon loading from either phone storage or sd card. <a href="https://ppsspp.ooo/">ppsspp app</a>


----------

